# Handbag/Purse Storage



## 54626 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm hoping you ladies have some suggestions as far as how to store or display purses in your homes.  I figure if we all share, we'll be a lot better off.  I know several females that line the tops of their closets with their handbags.  I'm curious if any of you have DIY purse hangers, or purse hooks/displays that hang on your walls.  So, if anyone has any creative ideas as far as purse storage--definitely share it here.

Cheers! 
and thanks ahead of time.


----------



## maxcat (Sep 4, 2006)

Bump. Because I'd like to know, too. 
They're out of control and there's no good place to store them.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 4, 2006)

for the bags that are more expensive go on hooks on my wall. they're decorative hooks that i got from PBteen and for the other bags that i dont use very much go in one of those big plastic storage drawers.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 4, 2006)

^ I'm just like here. I buy those self-adhesive coat hangers and put them around my room, but that's only for the ones that I spend a hundred or more on. The few cheapies I have are hung on my closet door knob.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 4, 2006)

i keep all of mine in their dustbags and boxes in my closet


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

i hang mine on hangers. hehe.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i keep all of mine in their dustbags and boxes in my closet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too. All my purses are kept nicely in the boxes they came home in. My mother gave me her old designer purses and they're in perfect condition because she store em that way. She told me that hanging them can destroy or alter the straps if they're leather so I listen to her! Hehe. 

For easy choosing, I place a polaroid or cut-out from a magazine on the box.

For my cheapie bags, I place them in makeshift dust bags (pillow cases) in the closet.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 10, 2006)

Stuff em with tissue paper too!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

If I shove mine in my closet I will NEVER use them.  
I hang all of mine on a wall in my bedroom.  It may sound odd, but I arrange them in a nice pattern and it actually looks pretty nice.  
That way I see them every morning so I am more apt to change it up.


----------



## sadeyes32 (Sep 21, 2006)

Mine are all in their dust bags and then in the boxes they came with and then in the shopping bag they came with.  So there are like 3 layers around it.  And always remember to keep the original tissue paper inside of them too!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 21, 2006)

I have massive storage issues because I live in a loft with no closet space . For my non-expensive purses, I hang them on a wooden coat rack that I have placed by my door.  When I'm running out on errands, its easy enough to grab the bag I want from there and shove my stuff in.  (I keep the contents of my purse together in a seperate purse organizer so I can quickly remove from one purse and put into another).
  For my expensive purses, I keep them in their sleeper bags under my rolling rack of clothes (that I try to artfully hide with a Japanese screen, but everyone knows its just a mess back there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  I like the idea of hanging them up as an installation or something, but I'm too afraid of them getting dusty.


----------



## chershay (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I have to tell you about an amazing web site that carries all kinds of great storage products, one being a hanging purse organizers.  It is www.kangaroomstorage.com.  I bought several a few months ago and they work great, not only for my handbags but also for belts and other small accessories.  I hope this helps.
Shay


----------



## shmansy (Mar 14, 2008)

OK....here is my gripes:

If i store my handbags inside the dust bag, inside the box or pretty much INSIDE anything, I wont ever use it!  (I just solved this problem with my shoes as well).  Unfortunately, I am one of those people that itf it is out of sight it is out of mind!  (not to mention that i seem to have the memory of a goldfish!  When i finally took all my bags out of the bags and boxes it seemed like i kept saying "i forgot about this one" or "I forgot i had this!" and even worse "when did i buy this?!?!  I've never even used it!!!"  (as was the case with a gorgeous red leather Marc Jacobs hobo tote!)

I tried the 'each bag hanging on a hanger' and this got all my straps "bent" goofey and ruined some of my nice hangers (from heavier bags). Not to mention that it was a hell of an ugly sight (mostly because of the way the heavier bags make the hangers stand funny)

I tried the 'hanging closet organizer' thing that hangs on the rod and, that just takes up too much space (i had one similar to the one on kangaroomstorage.com)  Not to mention that I have WAY too many purses, I would need like 3-4 of those things and that would take up like one whole side of my closet! And that is not to mention that i hate the pre-set compartment sizes, it seemed like the small compartments were too small and that left me with not enough large compartments for all my bags.

I don't have enough wall space in my closet to hang any kind of hooks or coat hangers, although i would still have the problem of having too many.

I don't want them anywhere else in my house other than the closet.  I am VERY particular about the way my house looks and I'm sorry but, for the decor i have in my house, a bunch of handbags everywhere in each room (or anywhere in anyroom for that matter) just wont cut it!

So....After toiling about it constantly for about 2 years now....I finally found a solution that i actually can live with!  

I found this belt hanger that has big binder like rings on it at Bed Bath & Beyond!  It is PERFECT for purses!  The rings each individually come off, making it easy to select and get the bag you want!  The rings also, because the way they sit on the hanger, have enough tilt and give side to side so that once you have the ring around the straps, the RING (rather than the Strap of your BAG) will turn allowing the bag to sit flat against the other bags on the hanger (this is one of my favorite parts!).  The rings are quite large (about 3 inches in diameter) so if you wanted to you could store more than one bag per hook, although i don't want them bunching up on me, so i just do one bag per ring.  The hanger has little groves in the bottom that each ring sits into, perfectly spacing your bags apart but still allowing you to move them around!  (this is particularly great b/c say for instance i take a bag that is on the third groove, when i am putting it back, i just move the purses in groves 1 and 2 over into groves 2 and 3 and that way i can just put the bag on the 1st grove.  (i love it, cuz i'm not having to fight with getting the ring on the hanger, and holding the other purses out of the way to get the other one in! (imagine me having a cat fight with my handbags!!!))

It's absolutely FANTASTIC!!!  I LOVE IT!  

I'm actually getting more use out of my bags these days because of it!  Every morning (or evening) when i am getting ready to go to work (or to go out at night) i can see ALL my options for purses!   

Here is a picture i pulled offline of the hanger i am talking about!  I will take pictures of mine in my closet and post them soon!


HOPE THIS HELPS!


----------



## shmansy (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok...I was finally able to upload a picture! 

I absolutly love this idea and I love that it looks all organized! 

Here ya go!

Attachment 5220


----------

